# sending documents to my free.kindle account over 3g



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Does this only work wirelessly with the WIFI only version?

I have no trouble sending documents to my free Kindle account. It converts them perfectly. However, I'm not able to do it wirelessly; they always get stuck and I have to sideload them.

I'll get a message on my Kindle that reads, "2 personal documents waiting for WIFI delivery." However, even when I _know_ WIFI is available my Kindle will connect via 3g. So I'm not able to receive them wirelessly.

Amazon kicks them back to my personal email, the one that I originally sent the documents from, and I have to click the link, download to my computer and transfer to my Kindle.

Is there a way for me to wirelessly send Kindle documents for free with the 3g version?

*hmm...KB spell check flagged all uses of "wirelessly." Is that not a word?*


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

When both WiFi and 3G are available, the Kindle typically defaults to WiFi.  I think for this to happen, however, the Kindle needs to "know" the particular WiFi network.  Have you forced the WiFi connection by going to your WiFi settings and telling it to connect?  Perhaps a log-in is needed for the first time.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The 3G connection is never free.  It will only deliver free to wi-fi or computer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

if you send to @kindle.com, it will come directly whenever connected.  If it comes via 3G, you'll pay the small charge.

You can set in Manage Your Kindle for it to default to the @free.kindle.com address if the charge will be over whatever amount you specify.  The default is $2.50.  If you set it to $0.00, you'll never get the charge.

Via @free.kindle.com it will only come wirelessly if you connect via WiFi.  Otherwise it just comes back to your email on record with a link to the file.  If the file is already in a compatible format, you can just side load.  But if it needs to be converted and you want Amazon to do it for you, the @free.kindle.com address works well.  Note that if it's a PDF file that you want converted, you must put "convert" in the subject.

I like sending via the @free.kindle.com address even if the file is compatible because then I don't have to find my wire to transfer it manually.  Yes.  Sometimes laziness takes over.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

ireadbooks said:


> *hmm...KB spell check flagged all uses of "wirelessly." Is that not a word?*


Seems a good word to me...
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/wirelessly

In fact I'd say it's a woody word! [obscure Monty Python reference - 



].


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

labread said:


> Have you forced the WiFi connection by going to your WiFi settings and telling it to connect?


Ah, OK. I didn't realize that I had to manually connect for the first time. I just thought it would automatically do so if the connection was available.

This solved the problem. My Kindle and I thank you 

And thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## Myrindyl (Jun 19, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> if you send to @kindle.com, it will come directly whenever connected. If it comes via 3G, you'll pay the small charge.
> 
> You can set in Manage Your Kindle for it to default to the @free.kindle.com address if the charge will be over whatever amount you specify. The default is $2.50. If you set it to $0.00, you'll never get the charge.


I'm logged into my 'Manage Your Kindle' page and I'm having trouble finding the option to have anything default to the @free.kindle.com address. Can anyone offer some more specific pointers for how to do this please?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Amazon have recently restructured the "Manage My Kindle" page (in the UK at least).

Under "Your Kindle Account" at the left, pick "Personal Document Settings"

One of the options is this one:

_Maximum Personal Document Charge
Set the maximum charge allowed for a single personal document sent wirelessly to your Kindle. Any personal document exceeding this charge will be sent to your @free.kindle.com address and a notification will be sent to your Kindle. Learn more
Maximum Charge Limit	Actions
£ 0.00 Change_

Setting it to 0.00 (as mine is) means that documents will never be sent to your @kindle.com account and will therefore go to your free.kindle.com account instead.


----------



## Myrindyl (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks! Settings adjusted


----------

